# Any thoughts on Stoke Newington or Bethnal green areas?



## block (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I'm moving to London in a couple of weeks and trying to decide on a place to live, have been told Stoke Newington is nice and also Bethnal green...

Anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## jonH (Sep 23, 2005)

New in g to'n Green


----------



## rennie (Sep 23, 2005)

Stoke newington doesn't have a tube... i'd personally opt for bethnal green or newington green (which is between stokie and angel).


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2005)

Wouldn't fancy either myself, although the presence of a tube at Bethnal Green makes it marginally more attractive.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 23, 2005)

They're both decent areas.  Never lived in Bethnal Green myself.. but seems quite an interesting area in terms of mix of people... culture. etc.etc.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> They're both decent areas.  Never lived in Bethnal Green myself.. but seems quite an interesting area in terms of mix of people... culture. etc.etc.


It's definitely got better - I went there a few weeks ago and was well impressed by how it had improved. And there's the Pleasure Unit on Bethnal Green Rd too! http://www.pleasureunitbar.com/


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 23, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> New in g to'n Green


Seconded.











and i'm not just saying it 'cos I live there...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 23, 2005)

Bethnal Green. I would say that as I was born there!
Welcome to Urban, Block!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd choose Beth Green over Stokie, much nicer area...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> Stoke newington doesn't have a tube... i'd personally opt for bethnal green or newington green (which is between stokie and angel).



i've moved to stokie since 1993 and then moved to unfashionable clapton in 97, the lack of a nearby tube is not important, i haven't lived near a tube since 92 and it's not a problem...the buses are great, you can get the last train from liverpol st at 12.40 ( i think that's the last clapton train) 

Stokie is a great place, lots of bars and restaurants and that....transport links are excellent, if you do need a tube, manor house is close by, as is finsbury park...


----------



## BarryB (Sep 24, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i've moved to stokie since 1993 and then moved to unfashionable clapton in 97, the lack of a nearby tube is not important, i haven't lived near a tube since 92 and it's not a problem...the buses are great, you can get thew last train from liverpol st at 12.40 ( i think that's the last clapton train)
> 
> Stokie is a great place, lots of bars anmd restaurants and that....transport liks are excellent, if you do need a tube, manor house is close by, as is finsbury park...



Last train from Liverpool Street to Clapton is a slightly later 12.53. Also a separate train service from Liverpool Street to nearby Rectory Road and Stoke Newington stations. 

BarryB


----------



## block (Sep 24, 2005)

Thankyou everyone, we have just seen a really nice flat next to Clissold park? so think we're gonna go for that. 
First time living in the big smoke, so want to try and hang on to some countryside!


----------



## rennie (Sep 24, 2005)

It's a great park! do walk around the cemetery when u can. and don't forget to eat on out on Church street. welcome to London!


----------



## BarryB (Sep 24, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> It's a great park! do walk around the cemetery when u can. and don't forget to eat on out on Church street. welcome to London!



As well as Clissold Park do go to Springfield Park- a complete contrast to Clissold.

BarryB


----------



## liberty (Sep 24, 2005)

I like Stokie best


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 24, 2005)

You’ll be near the £34 million, soon to reopen, swimming pool.


----------



## block (Sep 26, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Wouldn't fancy either myself, although the presence of a tube at Bethnal Green makes it marginally more attractive.



Is there something i should know? Stoke Newington seems quite interesting, or is it just the transport problem?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2005)

block said:
			
		

> Thankyou everyone, we have just seen a really nice flat next to Clissold park? so think we're gonna go for that.
> First time living in the big smoke, so want to try and hang on to some countryside!



Err... it ain't one of those new ones on Green Lanes is it?


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 26, 2005)

stoke newington one of best bits to live in london. could try kilburn/queens park too. bethnal's good as well - mainly cos its near old street/shoreditch etc


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 26, 2005)

Stoke Newington Church St has some lovely little shops.
Then there's Abney park Cemetery which is interesting for a walk.
Testi Tuskish restaurant opposite the police station is excellent.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2005)

block said:
			
		

> Is there something i should know? Stoke Newington seems quite interesting, or is it just the transport problem?



the only transport "problem" is that you can't walk 5 minutes to a tube station, which isn't a problem...if you do need the tube, you can get to manor house from clissold park in about 15 minutes walking, or hop on a 106 bus to finsbury park, there's an overland train from stoke newington, to the city (liverpool st) or up to seven sisters, and a plethora of buses all over the shop...


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 26, 2005)

*Stokie*

I always aspired to live in Stokie when i was living in Lower Clapton  
(sorry Marty, i know you live there....It's not all bad up that end)


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 26, 2005)

block said:
			
		

> Thankyou everyone, we have just seen a really nice flat next to Clissold park? so think we're gonna go for that.
> First time living in the big smoke, so want to try and hang on to some countryside!


there are goats in clissold park, goats


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I always aspired to live in Stokie when i was living in Lower Clapton
> (sorry Marty, i know you live there....It's not all bad up that end)



 

when we were buying we wanted stokie but we could afford clapton... i know exactly what you mean


----------



## tomas (Sep 26, 2005)

stokie is great, and you'll live just up the road from me if you live at clissold park. it's a great part of the world, and much better then that there down the wrong sied of the river 

and if you've manged to move in by wednesday then feel free to come to your new local pub for my b-day drinks  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131718


----------



## cathal marcs (Sep 27, 2005)

Stokies nice but would chose Bethnal Green due to it having a tube. i hate travelling on buses in London sadly. Although try Hghbury(Arsenal end) or Finsbury park in the same area and the rent isn't very expensive also an abundace of pubs, tubes and nightbus services


----------



## block (Sep 27, 2005)

Thankyou all for your responses! Stokey does seem pricey, but looking around some more near clissold park and church street area, some sneaky beggars beat us to the other one!
Thanks for the drinks invite, sadly i wont be there that soon so have a good one....


----------



## Mr Clutch (Sep 27, 2005)

Stokie really is a great place to live - I was there for ten years and only have positive experiences of the place. Loads of bars / amazing restaurants / shops and, most importantly, an unbelievable amount greenery (Abney, Clissold , Springfield) considering it's in zone 2.

I lived in a few of the surrounding areas including Finsbury Park, Clapton, Homerton etc (for a number of years), and whilst they aren't bad, they're def a bit rougher round the edges (that's being tactful). 

Lots of people moan that it's changed so much over the last 10-15 years, but although that's true, it hasn't lost it's friendly 'local' atmosphere.

I didn't really ever feel the same way living in Finsbury. Though only a 15 min walk away, it seems so much more urban (prob because it's a major transport connection). It's certainly a lot dirtier and there are more weird types loose on the streets at night, particularly in the station/Queens drive area.   

The only disadvantage of Stokie is you have to use buses/bikes/or the overground to get around.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr Clutch said:
			
		

> I didn't really ever feel the same way living in Finsbury. Though only a 15 min walk away, it seems so much more urban (prob because it's a major transport connection). It's certainly a lot dirtier and there are more weird types loose on the streets at night, particularly in the station/Queens drive area.
> 
> The only disadvantage of Stokie is you have to use buses/bikes/or the overground to get around.



agree about finsbury park, i often use it late at night. get a bus from there to clapton...you meet some interesting characters


----------



## mellowmoose (Sep 27, 2005)

Stoke Newington was recently voted the top 3 in Time Outs 'The best alternative places to live in London'  feature 



I love the place - its got everything you need.


----------



## cathal marcs (Sep 27, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> agree about finsbury park, i often use it late at night. get a bus from there to clapton...you meet some interesting characters



Maybe thats why I lived there  . Finsbury Park is great I thought. The Railway Tavern what a boozer   I need to say Brixton is on ar with Finsbury Park with 'interesting characters' as is capden to be honest.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2005)

i know finsbury park quite well, i've been drinking there on and off since 1989  

mates used to live on hanley road, and for a few years around the early 90s there were regular parties on that street, and on others , tollington park and around there

there was a pub in finsbury park station that used to be an irish/black pub, irish one side, blacks the other, it was a relic from the 50s/60s, no irish,no blacks, no dogs, era...i remember going there in the early 90s...

faltering fullback is my fave finsbury park bar now, although i might find myself in the dairy, the wetherspoons one, or the  world's end now and again

and the auld triangle on st thomas road, classic old boozer...


----------



## Timbo (Sep 27, 2005)

Only visit Stoke Newington perodically to see friends,but Stoke Newington always gives me a good impression. Always seems a very mixed place, in terms of people. Tons of good value supermrkets selling turkish food -great selection of olives,different types of breads, and asian sweets well into the night, Particularly along Stoke Newington high street. Places to chill, drink and eat include the Z Bar. Coach and Horses, and the Daniel Defoe pub. Loads ofgood restuarants at good prices, spolit for choice. Abney cemetery, and Clissold Park too for walks. Decent bookshops too. Only drag seems to be getting there - a half hour journey from Kings Cross on the no 73 bus. Nearest station being Rectory Road if you're going by train (no tube).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2005)

Timbo said:
			
		

> . Nearest station being Rectory Road if you're going by train (no tube).



there's also a station in stoke newington, and dalston kingsland in the north london line is about 15 minutes walk to the bottom of church street...


----------



## Mr Clutch (Sep 27, 2005)

Marty - yeah, I used to know some peeps squatting on Hanley road back then and also went to some of those early nineties parties on Tollington Park by the railway bridge. I was a regular down the George Robey around that time too ... ah, the good old days...

*sentimental mode off*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr Clutch said:
			
		

> Marty - yeah, I used to know some peeps squatting on Hanley road back then and also went to some of those early nineties parties on Tollington Park by the railway bridge. I was a regular down the George Robey around that time too ... ah, the good old days...
> 
> *sentimental mode off*



george robey, yep, went there a few times as well


----------



## cathal marcs (Sep 28, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i know finsbury park quite well, i've been drinking there on and off since 1989
> 
> 
> there was a pub in finsbury park station that used to be an irish/black pub, irish one side, blacks the other, it was a relic from the 50s/60s, no irish,no blacks, no dogs, era...i remember going there in the early 90s...
> ...



Never went into the old triangle wish I did as it was round the corner from where I stayed. I was on the corner between Drayton park and Gillespie road(officially highbury but one street from FP N4-N5).

The boozers at the station will either be the railway tavern or the twelve Pins both crackin pubs.

When I move back down to London ill need to pop in maybe catch you for a drink marty share some gossip on some politicians shh


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2005)

cathal marcs said:
			
		

> Never went into the old triangle wish I did as it was round the corner from where I stayed. I was on the corner between Drayton park and Gillespie road(officially highbury but one street from FP N4-N5).
> 
> The boozers at the station will either be the railway tavern or the twelve Pins both crackin pubs.
> 
> When I move back down to London ill need to pop in maybe catch you for a drink marty share some gossip on some politicians shh



look forward to it


----------



## Utopia (Sep 28, 2005)

I live in Stoke Newington(hate calling it Stokey though, makes me feel like my Dad when he's trying to be 'cool') & love it, great mix of people, nice vibe, great parks (clissold & spingfield), not too expensive, no tourists, good pubs, wonderful food.  It all good


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2005)

Stamford Hill, which is only down the road from Stoke Newington is a good location. Closer to Seven Sisters and Manor House tube, walk to Stokey for outings and doesn't seem to expensive for rent. Only area I've ever felt safe in.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 28, 2005)

stoke newington is the best place in london to live bar none.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 28, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> stoke newington is the best place in london to live bar none.



It went right down hill when I moved out of the area a couple of years ago ....honestly it did


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Sep 29, 2005)

You wouldn't want to live there if you read the crime figures per head of population, the number of gun incidents per week and the mugging offences ! But yeah Church St is nice but keep clear of Dalston during the night. Check out your neighbours first.


----------



## BarryB (Sep 29, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to live there if you read the crime figures per head of population, the number of gun incidents per week and the mugging offences ! But yeah Church St is nice but keep clear of Dalston during the night. Check out your neighbours first.



But tens of thousands of us do live in Stoke Newington, Clapton etc. And we like it!

BarryB


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to live there if you read the crime figures per head of population, the number of gun incidents per week and the mugging offences ! But yeah Church St is nice but keep clear of Dalston during the night. Check out your neighbours first.



A guy I know who works from Islington nick asked if I had been burgled yet when I saw him for the first time in a few years and told him I lived in Stoke Newington. I told him I hadnt and he assured me I would be sooner or later (and I was eventually), he then explained a few things about the crime figures there. Fair enough it didnt put me of living in SN but it was good to know whats going on and therefore to adjust my level of carefulness...espiecally with Bikes and door locking etc. Its a good place to live but keep on your toes


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to live there if you read the crime figures per head of population, the number of gun incidents per week and the mugging offences ! But yeah Church St is nice but keep clear of Dalston during the night. Check out your neighbours first.



fair points from someone who knows!


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to live there if you read the crime figures per head of population, the number of gun incidents per week and the mugging offences ! But yeah Church St is nice but keep clear of Dalston during the night. Check out your neighbours first.



oh do fuck off you awful cunt.

It disgusts me that people like you with so little faith in the good people of Hackney 'police' (use that word extremely lightly) our streets. 

Pig cunt.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> fair points from someone who knows!



you can fuck off as well.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> you can fuck off as well.




Thanks, I already did, moving away from Hackney was the best move I ever made.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> oh do fuck off you awful cunt.
> 
> It disgusts me that people like you with so little faith in the good people of Hackney 'police' (use that word extremely lightly) our streets.
> 
> Pig cunt.



Are you in denial about Hackneys crime record? Fine theres some really good people about like everywhere else but theres also a large amount of nasty fucks too, more so than anywhere else I have lived by far


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Are you in denial about Hackneys crime record? Fine theres some really good people about like everywhere else but theres also a large amount of nasty fucks too, more so than anywhere else I have lived by far



oh you prefer the curtain twitching paedophiles of hertfordshire cul-de-sacs do you?

good riddance.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Are you in denial about Hackneys crime record? Fine theres some really good people about like everywhere else but theres also a large amount of nasty fucks too, more so than anywhere else I have lived by far



oh look look how hard it is to stick the boot into hackney I mean it has such a good reputation its really difficult to say how bad it is isn't it. Oh no sorry I was talking shit. Its really lame and fucking easy.

If you din't like living there then I'm glad you've moved. I love it and we don't need fuckwits like you amongst residents.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> oh you prefer the curtain twitching paedophiles of hertfordshire cul-de-sacs do you?
> 
> good riddance.



Unlike you I suspect, I've lived in both places. IMO Hertfordshire is a far better place to live for me and my family...


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Unlike you I suspect I've lived in both places. IMO Hertfordshire is a far better place to live for me and my family...



you suspect you've lived in both places? Don't you know where you've lived......?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> oh look look how hard it is to stick the boot into hackney I mean it has such a good reputation its really difficult to say how bad it is isn't it. Oh no sorry I was talking shit. Its really lame and fucking easy.



I lived there for years, its got a bad reputation that not all of it deserves, its also go a fucking big lot of crime going on which is fact...... and thats the only factual point I've made, everything else I have posted is MY OPINION and thats all Ive said, IMO you're being over defensive. 

Are you from Hackney, do you intend to live there forever? if not then like me you might move on sometime? Perhaps to somewhere you prefer... its not a crime is it, wanting to be happy where you live and for your family to feel safe and have a better sense freedom and facilities thats suit them is it?




			
				chegrimandi said:
			
		

> If you din't like living there then I'm glad you've moved. I love it and we don't need fuckwits like you amongst residents.



who is "we" are you some sort of muddling self appointed Hackney spokesperson now then?? I did move away and for good reasons...... since when have you anything to do with who and should and shouldnt live in hackney... you know nothing about me or what I did whilst I lived in hackney for myself or for anyone else...... really you are a prat, if you like living there please do carry on but dont try and make it out to be something it not, especially to me..... From experience I know exactly what Hackneys like, good and bad.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> you suspect you've lived in both places? Don't you know where you've lived......?



running away from the point are you, you petty, petty fool


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't really know Bethnal Green, but Coke Newington certainly has many attractions.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> I lived there for years, its got a bad reputation that not all of it deserves, its also go a fucking big lot of crime going on which is fact...... thats all Ive said you're being over defensive. Are you from Hackney, do you intend to live there forever? if not then like me you might move on sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> who is "we" are you some sort of muddling self appointed Hackney spokesperson now then?? I did move away and for good reasons...... since when have you anything to do with who and should and shouldnt live in hackney... you know nothing about me or what I did whilst I lived in hackney for myself or for anyone else...... really you are a prat, if you like living there please do carry on but dont try and make it out to be something it not, especially to me..... From experience I know exactly what Hackneys like, good and bad, pleanty of bad



so as a former resident you like to sit in your hertfordshire hell hole twitching the curtains and denouncing the place....? well i suppose you are probably extremely bored......


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> running away from the point are you, you petty, petty fool



no I'm just astounded by your stupidity.....


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> so as a former resident you like to sit in your hertfordshire hell hole twitching the curtains and denouncing the place....? well i suppose you are probably extremely bored......



I havent denounced anything, only expressed my opinion and some facts about Hackney

I dont have net curtains, live in a hell hole and im far from bored (apart from with you)

So you choose to ignore/run away from any points or questions I have directed at you or use a petty grammatical point to deflect or slip away from the point of our exchange* and think thats clever?

As a former resident I have (and I would have thought even you might acknowledge) an informed and relvent opinion on Hackney. 

IMO: Hackney has some good points but for me its not a great place to live, I dont see how that can offend you so much? 

FACT: it has very high crime and antisocial behaviour records: FACT

*term used loosely at best in this instance

night night Cheggers, dream on


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2005)

block said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm moving to London in a couple of weeks and trying to decide on a place to live, have been told Stoke Newington is nice and also Bethnal green...
> 
> Anyone agree/disagree?



maybe bethnal green


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no I'm just astounded by your stupidity.....



ditto your arrogance, pettiness and self delluision


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> FACT: it has very high crime and antisocial behaviour records: FACT



so you'll have no worries about providing those figures, you seem very keen on on them I presume you have them to hand....

comparative for other london boroughs would be handy and for the area you currently reside in. 

cheers.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> ditto your arrogance, pettiness and self delluision



no chief.  I just don't take kindly to people that slag Hackney off from afar. The Hackney you describe is not the one I know. Therefore I'm asking you to explain what you mean.....


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> so you'll have no worries about providing those figures, you seem very keeon on them I presume you have them to hand....
> 
> comparative for other london boroughs would be handy and for the area you currently reside in.
> 
> cheers.



http://www.upmystreet.com/enter-location/l/?fpage=/local/police-crime/

You do it for me, E8 AND SG6 

go on knock yourself out


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> http://www.upmystreet.com/enter-location/l/?fpage=/local/police-crime/
> 
> You do it for me, E8 AND SG6
> 
> go on knock yourself out



stokie is n16
clapton is e5


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no chief.  I just don't take kindly to people that slag Hackney off from afar. The Hackney you describe is not the one I know. Therefore I'm asking you to explain what you mean.....



I havent slagged it off only offered my opinion on it from my experiences of it and stated a fact about high crime

Ive explained my opinions clearly to you in my posts...try reading them again when you come get down from your high chair


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> stokie is n16
> clapton is e5



Hackney central and Dalston which is where I was talking about is E8


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> http://www.upmystreet.com/enter-location/l/?fpage=/local/police-crime/
> 
> You do it for me, E8 AND SG6
> 
> go on knock yourself out




no. *You* provide the figures. 

and for your current local area. so we can do a comparison

Cheers.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Hackney central and Dalston which is where I was talking about is E8



i thought the argument was about stokie...

me putting the clapton post code was pure mischief


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no. *You* provide the figures.
> 
> and for your current local area. so we can do a comparison
> 
> Cheers.



Yawn....... in a pantomine style: "NO YOU DO IT" it was your idea which will prove my after all


----------



## tomas (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Hackney central and Dalston which is where I was talking about is E8


none of those places have anything to do with the question posted at the top of the thread though, do they?


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Yawn....... in a pantomine style: "NO YOU DO IT" it was your idea which will prove my after all



no fucko you said:

'FACT: it has very high crime and antisocial behaviour records: FACT'

as it is FACT, can you provide the FACTS on which you are basing your argument. Please. It would kind of help you prove your point a little bit.

or are you just being a lame fucking twat thats legged it from the inner city but like to slag off the area you used to live in from afar and stick the boot in because it suits your disposition and somehow makes you feel better about the suburban shit hole you've bought in to....

you decide chief.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

tomas said:
			
		

> none of those places have anything to do with the question posted at the top of the thread though, do they?



no but what I was posting with Cheggers descended from pot bellied pigs post about Dalston at night etc etc blah blah


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no fucko you said:


Defensive and abusive cheegers, out come the toys from the pram




			
				chegrimandi said:
			
		

> 'FACT: it has very high crime and antisocial behaviour records: FACT'
> 
> as it is FACT, can you provide the FACTS on which you are basing your argument. Please. It would kind of help you prove your point a little bit.



I've provided you with a source, please do have a look if you need proof of my facts from www.upmystreet.co.uk who get there figures from the Home Office

Two examples of Crime statistics per 1,000 of the population within the local authority area.

E8/N16 
Burglary dwelling offences: 13  |  National average: 6.4
Theft of a motor vehicle offences: 9  |  National Average: 4.5

SG6
Burglary dwelling offences: 5  |  National average: 6.4
Theft of a motor vehicle offences: 2  |  National Average: 4.5





			
				chegrimandi said:
			
		

> or are you just being a lame fucking twat thats legged it from the inner city but like to slag off the area you used to live in from afar and stick the boot in because it suits your disposition and somehow makes you feel better about the suburban shit hole you've bought in to....



er no not at all I havent legged it anywhere, I made a choice to leave Hackney just like you did to live in hackney. My carefully considered choice is one that benefits my young family and myself. 

Are you just being a lame defensive fucking twat thats choosen to move into the inner city and become blinded to its faults until you choose to move out again at some point. Remind me how exactly do you contribute to Hackney as the place you're so concerned about defending from my opinion? You know the opinion I formed whislt I lived in Hackney. My opinion is strictly my own, its not to make me feel better of anything of the sort, if you dont like it please feel free to ignore me and my ill written postings.

you decide.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Defensive and abusive cheegers, out come the toys from the pram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no um. no toys from any pram. 

Rather than link to a website that just wants to sell stuff can you please link to where your crime stats are reported - just the FACTS please - maybe the Home Office. Its you thats making the case, therefore YOU provide the evidence......not from a commercial site. Just the facts.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no um. no toys from any pram.
> 
> Rather than link to a website that just wants to sell stuff can you please link to where your crime stats are reported - just the FACTS please - maybe the Home Office. Its you thats making the case, therefore YOU provide the evidence......not from a commercial site. Just the facts.



As I stated in my previous post the link I sent gets its stats direct from the Home office, Im happy with it as my source. see where the figure come from here: http://www.upmystreet.com/local/police-crime/learn-more/l/E8.html

If you need other proof then go find it yourself and prove me wrong... as far as I'm concerned the burden of the task now lies with you if you wish to be so utterly padantic in your panic.


----------



## java1200 (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no um. no toys from any pram.
> 
> Rather than link to a website that just wants to sell stuff can you please link to where your crime stats are reported - just the FACTS please - maybe the Home Office. Its you thats making the case, therefore YOU provide the evidence......not from a commercial site. Just the facts.



He did provide the facts. 

You come across as a pedantic, arrogant, ignorant, deluded, self-important, argumentitive tosser. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 30, 2005)

java1200 said:
			
		

> He did provide the facts.
> 
> You come across as a pedantic, arrogant, ignorant, deluded, self-important, argumentitive tosser. Just my opinion, of course.



...and your thoughts on stoke newington/hackney as a place to live are.....?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> ...and your thoughts on stoke newington/hackney as a place to live are.....?



Theres padantic wanker lives somewhere round there and blindly loves it?


----------



## java1200 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think it's an okay area to live in but I agree with Chieftain, in that I wouldn't want to bring my family up there. But then I wouldn't want to bring a family up anywhere in London, even in snooty places like Kensington & Chelsea. 

You can't dispute that Hackney has high levels of crime. Although I don't know how relevant that is as I live in Westminster, which has quite high crime levels, but I've never had any bother.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 3, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> look forward to it



I'd be up for drinkies in Finsbury Park too 'cos i've been living round there for years now...

I don't often drink in the pubs near the station though. I prefer the pubs up/off Stroud Green Road, like the Faltering Fullback


----------



## pakkers (Oct 6, 2005)

Stoke Newington is great. You have SN Church Street, which is very pretty and full of great restaurants (Rasa, the Blue Legume, etc.), and you have Clissold Park which, even though small, feels like you're in some kind of Jane Austen country village. Parts of SN are close to Manor House tube. At any rate, bus service to the City and the West End is great, and it's not too far from the East End, Brick Lane, etc. You also have a good indie movie theater in Dalson, which is nearby. You're close to some of the best Turkish/Kurdish food in the world (up in Harringay and also check out Testi on SN High Street: they serve sheep balls, which are definitely worth a try). Check out N16mag.com.





			
				block said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm moving to London in a couple of weeks and trying to decide on a place to live, have been told Stoke Newington is nice and also Bethnal green...
> 
> Anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 7, 2005)

I've lived in Stokie for 4 years and been around Dalston and Hackney at all times of the day. I've seen a few disturbing fracas and heard about a lot more, but compared to the little northern town where I grew up and Manchester, I'd say it's pretty safe. My best mate has two small kids and he loves the area. Mind you, he is a psychiatrist. My attitude is that living in inner city London you expect a higher level of crime because big cities do tend to attract nutters. But that's a small price to pay for all the vibrancy and multi-cultural beauty of the area. I do realise some people get more frightened as they get older, especially if they have small kids, it depends how much you think you can protect children from the real world.
Oh, and Cheggers is an argumentative twat, but I generally agree with him about Hackney.


----------

